# Netzspannungen Ausland



## sucram70 (20 April 2020)

Guten Morgen,

wir exportieren unsere Geräte (Hydraulische Pumpen) in aller Herren Länder.
Leider kommt es bei den Aussagen unserer Kunden immer wieder zu unterschiedlichen, teils fehlerhaften Aussagen bezüglich (Drehstrom-) Netzspannung.
Gibt es eine zuverlässige Tabelle, wo für diverse Länder dieser Erde die Angaben Netzspannung und Netzfrequenz ersichtlich sind ?

Danke und Gruß,
Marcus


----------



## Benjamin (20 April 2020)

IMHO kannst du dich hierbei höchstens noch auf die Frequenz verlassen.
Die Spannung und Verschaltung wird durch die Anlage und deren Verteilungsnetz bestimmt. Insbesondere wenn du deine Pumpen in einer Industrieanlage und nicht am lokalen Niederspannungsnetz betreibst.

Fazit:
Muss je nach Anlage abgesprochen werden.


----------



## sucram70 (21 April 2020)

Danke,

ich habe jetzt den Einkauf gebeten, sich die entsprechenden Daten vom Kunden / Vertreter jeweils schriftlich geben zu lassen.
Somit Verantwortung abgegeben.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Juli 2020)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich nutze in der Firma immer diese Tabelle:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Länderübersicht_Steckertypen,_Netzspannungen_und_-frequenzen

Gruß
Timo


----------

